# SS paper checks to end.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

For those that still get paper checks via SS come next March you will have had made your choice of direct deposit into a bank, credit union, or a "Direct Express Debit Master Card" card account - didn't know that the fed would set up a "master card account" but hey........
Supposedly that there are a few (very few) exceptions some "hardship" cases and people in their 90's will be exempt and those will end as they die off.
Me personally don't know of anyone that gets "paper" checks from SS, but just thought you should know, in case...... I know back when I applied for SS (2007) direct deposit was heavily promoted and paper checks were sorta frowned upon and a last choice option.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont know anyone either that gets them. everyone gets direct deposit. ~Georgia.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The only trouble with direct deposit checks is that they can be removed from the bank account without prior notification if they are an overpayment unless things have changed in the last few years. 
With paper check, there was a notice procedure so you got a chance to object.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I is convinent but even paying bills this way..sometimes i don't like to do..It will soon be a moneyless society. Sign of the times..I suppose


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I didn't even know they still had paper checks. My MIL used to get paper checks. It was a hassle. She was always afraid that someone would steal them out of her mail box. At first, when she still had a part time job, She'd want me to go to her house and wait for the mailman. When she quit working altogether she'd plan her life around being there when the check showed up. Since her checks showed up on the 3rd of the month, she missed nearly every family reunion on the 4th of July. I was so glad when she finally agreed to direct deposit.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I set my Mom and Dad up on Direct Deposit when they started getting SS a few years ago. Then I taught my Mom how to pay bills on line. Now everyonce in a while she'll send me a card. Not to express love or whatever, but just because she misses her mail lady and needed an excuse to use the window and visit with her!


----------

